# Finished Assembling My Lathe



## Chuck K (Apr 2, 2013)

I got the lathe back together today and took made a few chips with it.  I didn't have much time to play with it, but it seems to run really smooth.  I need to make a thumbscrew for the compound dial.  I guess that will be the first project I make with it.  I have been trying to find a pic of a 4904 with the collet rack mounted on it.  I know I can mount it however I want, but I'm curious how it was mounted initially.  Can anyone enlighten me?  Here's a pic of the finished machine:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2013)

She looks really nice, great job.


----------



## Tamper84 (Apr 2, 2013)

Real nice!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!  She turned out really nice, Chuck.  Great job.


----------



## Buickgsman (Apr 2, 2013)

Why is it dirty?  :LOL:

Looks great Chuck!  I like that color ALOT!


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 3, 2013)

Good lookin machine chuck!!!! Dont you wish they stayed clean and pretty like that forever.  Takes a lot of love and care to make one look that good and run smooth too.  Definately a good score!!!

Bob


----------



## marrtw (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful.  Great job.

I have a Clausing I need to restore.  It's a rare 5310 model.  Maybe someday....


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 3, 2013)

SWEET!


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks guys.  That's the cleanest you will ever see this lathe...lol. I had some time to play around with it today.  I decided to make the little thumbscrew I needed for my compound dial.  I thought I would dial in the Buck 3 jaw adjustable chuck that I was so proud to have and use it to make the screw.  Imagine my dismay when I realized that one of the previous owners had messed up the jaws on it.  They were bell mouthed so bad that it wouldn't even begin to grip for the last 1/2".  I decided to grind them, which would have been easy enough....if my toolpost grinder fit the compound.  Sooo...an hour later after making a tee nut to fit the slot, I ground the ID of the jaws.  I figured I couldn't make them any worse than they were.  It turned out real nice.  After grinding the jaws I disassembled it and cleaned years of swarf out of it, milled some slots in the mounting plate for a spanner wrench, and put it back together.  This is the first adjustable chuck I've ever used.  I'm impressed.  I didn't spend a lot of time dialing it in, but it's less than 0.001 runout, which is good enough for most of the stuff I do.  I had resigned myself to using a 4 jaw all the time because the scroll chucks I have are all worn and inaccurate. I could get used to using this chuck.


----------



## MOTOXFAMILY (Apr 8, 2013)

Great job. The lathe looks awesome.


----------

